# Massive Eating ? Part II ? Meal Combinations and Individual Differences



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Now that I know how much to eat, what’s next? Eating to get massive is a juggling act between three important concepts. As I stated in Part I, energy balance is only one. In focusing only on energy balance, individuals are ignoring the acute effects of eating on hormones, metabolism, and energy storage. So someone [...]

*Read More...*


----------

